# Did DD bring back reason select when declining?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Just had it happen twice. Anyone else?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The poop never went away.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The poop never went away.


Ditto. But if you ignore it, it eventually drops off.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I had two or three weeks of one step declines.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

They had removed it for a couple of days by accident.
They never intended for it to not be there.
Different areas lost it and got it back on different days.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Yes, for me it's been one step decline for weeks. This afternoon their pointless road hazard decline survey returned. Allowing it to time out makes zero difference because it either logs me completely out with that girl shoving her phone in my face or it pauses the dash but I have to close and restart the app to see the countdown. Resuming the dash the app still counts down half the time and ends the dash within 10 minutes even though it's still sending orders.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I just got back from dashing.
Last night the reasons were there.
Tonight, they are gone. For the second time.
They do still pause you though.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Just another reason to ditch these guys. I'd forgotten how dangerous this is, and how they expect you to continuously navigate through all these unnecessary screens while driving. One day a victim is going to sue for millions and win.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I had two or three weeks of one step declines.


Across the River here we never got 1 step declines.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I never had the one touch decline.

I use an app for that anyways.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

The reason for decline re-appeared for me today. Once UE picked up, I shut DD down for the day. F those idiots and their cheap-assed customers.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

It never stopped for me. It’s frustrating because I have to decline almost every DD request


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I was at one click decline again last night.
There are times that I hit decline out of a reflex reaction. With the multi step, I could go back and accept.
Last night I declined a pretty good load. Oh well, overall, one step is better.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I just let it hit 0.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> I just let it hit 0.


At least in my area, if I let it timeout, I get paused, and I don't need that shit.


----------

